# Wicked Mac & cheese Q/view



## africanmeat (May 14, 2011)

Last week I came down with a flu first action my wife took, was to make a chicken soup.

Ok you eat 1 day 2 days  ok 3days, but after 3 dayes  there  is  a  15 oz  (0.5 litter) leftover of soup.

at   our home   we dont throw away good food .

so I will do a gravy  like a recipe from diners drive-ins and dives  . I did a roux .

I mix in the flour for the roux,  salt, pepper, red hot paprika, cumin, garlic powder.

I mix the roux  with the soup and it turnd  Wicked .ok change of plans .....I fried   cubes of salami and mushrooms.

in   a pot I par boil pasta .(pane pasta  and flat pasta ) and put it in a aluminium  pan .mix in the mushrooms and salami . add to the gravy  1/2 lb of cheddar cheese ,1/2 lb gouda cheese .mix it with the macaroni.

   Sprinkle½ lb     shredded mozzarella  cheese on top .in to  the oven for 45 minute at  350°f. ......

At the last minute i managed to rescue  a piece to take a photo for the Q /view . the family polisht it quick quick.


----------



## porked (May 14, 2011)

I'd hit that hard dude, nice job!


----------



## meatball (May 14, 2011)

That sounds awesome and obviously, it was a crowd pleaser. We're a family that never throws anything away either. Thanks for sharing the great idea.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2011)

Looks delicious Ahron!


----------



## roller (May 14, 2011)

Love some Mac & Cheese...good job !


----------



## fpnmf (May 14, 2011)

Nice!!

  Craig


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 19, 2011)

That is some creative improv', nice work!...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (May 19, 2011)

*Thanks guys . now The whole family   is Waiting   for the next one to came down with a flu  **  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## cheezeerider (May 19, 2011)

Mac and cheese from chicken soup? Who-da-thunk-it? Nice job! Thanks for sharin the idea.


----------



## realtorterry (May 19, 2011)

looks good! ever tried to smoke it??


----------



## africanmeat (May 19, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> looks good! ever tried to smoke it??




Not yet maybe next time


----------



## beer-b-q (May 19, 2011)

Looks Great...


----------



## tyotrain (May 19, 2011)

sounds great nice job


----------



## rdknb (May 19, 2011)

got to love mac and cheese


----------



## justpassingthru (May 20, 2011)

Ahron,

Good looking Mac & Cheese and 'shrooms, ...never thought of that, thanks for the idea.

We had a 5 days of rain last week, made a big pot of chicken soup too, lasted 4 days, winter has arrived!

Gene


----------

